# Dutch Nationals 2010



## Yes We Can! (Nov 14, 2010)

Erik 'chip Skylark' Akkersdijk said:


> Gah first round: 8.94, 7.56 (nl), 8,81 skip, 10.18, DNF => 9.31 avg
> Whyyyy skip at THAT time?



9.31 is ER avg FYI.

EDIT: Can a mod please change the title to Dutch Nationals 2010? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dene (Nov 14, 2010)

Lololololololo AvG will find this one hilarious  .

But nice job Erik! U can doo eet.


----------



## guusrs (Nov 14, 2010)

Erik, COngratz!
You're still great!


----------



## Erik (Nov 15, 2010)

Results are up: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...=All+Results&competitionId=DutchNationals2010


----------



## Godmil (Nov 15, 2010)

Wow! Nice one Erik.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Nov 15, 2010)

Nice job man! Really impressive!

Also: 24 and 26 moves on FMC! Wow!


----------



## Martijn (Nov 15, 2010)

Well done! 

For those interested: Photo's


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 15, 2010)

Wow, good job Erik. I didn't see this until it was posted on WCA.


----------

